# Organic no tears baby shampoo?



## LaRockera

Does anyone know of an organic baby shampoo and wash that isn't stingy to the eyes? My LO often rubs her eyes while in the bath and so sometimes it all ends in tears and redness. I've been using Earth Friendly Baby Lavender but it obviously hurts.:shrug:

x


----------



## Rachel_C

Can you just use water? I rarely wash either of my kids' hair with anything other than bath water.


----------



## LaRockera

Hi Rachel. :kiss:

My ideal plan is to use plain water day by day. I did find something called "BIO2YOU Baby Organic Seabuckthorn No Tears Baby Bath and Shampoo" (I just copied and pasted:haha:) after I started this thread, let's just hope it works.:shrug:

Say, now that you mention it, do you use lotion? I don't. I don't see the need for it, and to me, it's just extra chemicals, innit? :shrug: The less stuff I put on her the better in my humble opinion, no?

x


----------



## veganmama

we dont use soap or shampoo or lotion


----------



## Rachel_C

Nope, no lotion or anything here. We do have some baby wash that gets used for hair and body maybe once a week or after a particularly disgusting poo, but I have no idea if it's no tears or not! The only other thing I have is CJ's BUTTer for LO's bum overnight. 

I used vegetable oil on my first LO when she was first born as she was very dry and scaly, but it actually went away much better once I stopped using it - the oil was keeping the dry skin on, when I stopped she shed her skin like a snake. Other than that, nothing. They do have a bath every night as they enjoy it so much but just water hasn't done any harm :)


----------



## slizzie

You should totally check out Dolphin Organics (I'm not a big poster so can't post the link yet, but google them). It is a 100% natural and organic line that is tear free. They have a fragrance free line, a citrus one and a lavender one. The products are tear free because of the natural ingredients - NOT because any creepy numbing ingredients are added. Seriously, they are the best I have found. 

:thumbup:


----------



## mommyjunes

I still think, it is best to wash baby's hair with shampoo and not only plain water. This is just my personal opinion based on my experience with my 1-year old daughter. Although not daily, every other day, I wash her hair with Gaia Baby Organics all-natural baby shampoo we purchased from Amazon. I've tried many shampoos before but this is the only shampoo that she truly enjoys. It is sls and paraben free, and never did she cry during bath when we started using this. Smells great. Lavender concentration is just enough, not overpowering. Cleanse well...


----------



## SarahBear

veganmama said:


> we dont use soap or shampoo or lotion

Same here. Just water and apple cider vinegar to correct the pH balance of our slightly hard water. Since it gets in her yes when poured over her head, I tend to just bathe in plain water and comb the vinegar into her hair afterward.


----------

